# Sad Time - Sadie is leaving us



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

Lymphoma has spread through her Kidney and Spleen. Not really anything that can be done, she went downhill rapidly in the last week, from being able to jump up on the seat in my truck to not having the strength to get up on the sofa without help. She does not seem to be in much pain, just looks sad. She is still eating and drinking and has not yet lost weight so just taking it a day at a time, but not much longer certainly.

We were very blessed to have her for over two years and believe that her last years with us were probably her happiest. She made it to 13+ years so not too bad.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

NutterButter said:


> Lymphoma has spread through her Kidney and Spleen. Not really anything that can be done, she went downhill rapidly in the last week, from being able to jump up on the seat in my truck to not having the strength to get up on the sofa without help. She does not seem to be in much pain, just looks sad. She is still eating and drinking and has not yet lost weight so just taking it a day at a time, but not much longer certainly.
> 
> We were very blessed to have her for over two years and believe that her last years with us were probably her happiest. She made it to 13+ years so not too bad.


So sorry, please hug her for me!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Very-very sorry to hear that and certainly great from you to make her last years so wonderful. Sending esp for the least possible suffering for her and strength for you.


----------



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

We bundled her up and had her out on the veranda in her dog bed and she enjoyed watching the deer go by (ears up and alert). Really enjoyed some cooked chicken afterwards. Still wagging her tail on occasion, and licks our hands as we cuddle on the sofa. Such a sweetie. Can't do the stairs now on her own now though. So glad she does not seem to be in any pain. Day at a time now.


----------



## mtnbkr (Jul 12, 2018)

Such a difficult time. Sending hugs for you and prayers for Sadie.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

This is so sad - what you two have come through, you deserve more good times together. I remember what a struggle it was for you at first, how you worked things out, and how Sadie blossomed into a great dog.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Recall that they never actually leave us....but do take care to enjoy this time with her, and hold her dear...


----------



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

Final goodbye today at 2:00 this afternoon.

Curled up in her dog bed on the veranda overlooking the river. Perfect day in the 70's with a gentle breeze and blue sky. She was happy and affectionate but could no longer walk without help and was starting to show some pain.

Thanks to Dr. Maggie at Compassionate Pet Vet for such a smooth transition and her caring demeanor.

Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts at this difficult time. 

Almost never been without a dog or two or three sharing our home, but going to take a break until next spring we think.

Hug your pup for us.


----------



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

Went to the dog park today and got my Vizsla fix. There was a 10 month old male Vizsla there that was very happy to get some extra attention.

My wife said (regarding Sadie) "I just can't believe she is gone" and that pretty much did me in for a while...….


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

just utterly sorry and i would have done the same. holding her... and going to see vizslas once she is gone... cannot help, this breed is just something special, they get under your skin.


----------



## Nancydhu (Jan 6, 2013)

So very sorry to read about your loss of Sadie. Our Lucy is 13 and we are treating her with “hospice” care. Still having some good days. Take care and licks and wags from Lucy and Sergie in NJ.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your family's loss.
There is just nothing like a Vizsla, or the sadness when they leave us.
Hugs to you, and your family.
Deb


----------



## Sophia (Feb 23, 2018)

I am so sorry. I have a 13 year old Emma. My second vizsla. She is struggling with eyes, hearing and getting thinner. My thoughts are with you at this time.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

My Heart is heavy with you... 
They just don't live long enough (which should be forever)....
God speed Sadie... the Rainbow bridge will take you beyond your wildest doggie dreams...


----------

